# Nice to know for Newbies



## boklam*9 (Sep 9, 2011)

It is obvious, when reading all the threads, that there are a good number of people that know each other personally on this site. I loooove that and I love how you guys can furiously differ of opinion but still like each other. It brings all the character and opinions (and facts) all the newbies need. Keep it up!

Guess my question is, how many of you moderators and senior expats know each other personally? This is not a vital question, but a very nice to know😄
Just a ball park figure... Less than 10, 30, more than 50...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think with Dubai, there do seem to be quite alot of "get togethers" , so they tend to meet thru the forum and become friends, which is lovely. Most of us moderators and senior posters not in Dubai havent met - cos we're all too far away, but we message each other a fair bit

jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you venture along to a meeting or two, you will meet a few. Then the next time, might meet a few more. Tend to find someone or someones you click well with, and go off on your own. Most people come through when first entering uae and disappear into life after a bit of time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We certainly are a colourful bunch of people in Dubai!  I've met a few but am friends with only a handful of people, the rest are all acquaintances. 

Most of the people that I disagree with on the forum are people I really don't know nor have met, which is why, when I go to expat gatherings, I worry about telling them my forum name. 

Word of advice to the female newbies, watch out for the men who have cats back home 

Also, I am not a big fan of Jynxgirl


----------



## boklam*9 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll arrive in Dubai mid December, I'm sure I will join a Thurday night event sometime... Looking forward...

Once again, well done on the personal note in this forum!


----------



## boklam*9 (Sep 9, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> We certainly are a colourful bunch of people in Dubai!  I've met a few but am friends with only a handful of people, the rest are all acquaintances.
> 
> Most of the people that I disagree with on the forum are people I really don't know nor have met, which is why, when I go to expat gatherings, I worry about telling them my forum name.
> 
> ...


Pamela... I love your posts alot. You are not afraid to speak your mind and I've learnt alot on what you had to say. (the other times I smiled big time)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yay! :clap2: I am flattered!  Thank you!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Damn!*



pamela0810 said:


> We certainly are a colourful bunch of people in Dubai!  I've met a few but am friends with only a handful of people, the rest are all acquaintances.
> 
> Most of the people that I disagree with on the forum are people I really don't know nor have met, which is why, when I go to expat gatherings, I worry about telling them my forum name.
> 
> ...


:confused2: Seven cats back home...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Only 13 days to go...*



Jynxgirl said:


> If you venture along to a meeting or two, you will meet a few. Then the next time, might meet a few more. Tend to find someone or someones you click well with, and go off on your own. Most people come through when first entering uae and disappear into life after a bit of time.


We may never meet!!! *sob


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

wazza2222 said:


> We may never meet!!! *sob


I bet that was a genuine sob


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Who knows?*



Jynxgirl said:


> I bet that was a genuine sob


The world is getting smaller... You'll still drop in for some pithy comment now and then won't you? (Until you sign your next contract here in the town you love so well)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy secretly loves the UAE and is never going to leave.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to confess to not knowing many people 

I used to go to a few of the meet-ups a few years back, but many of the people that attended those are either no longer in the UAE or don't frequent the forum any more.

Between work, family and diving, I don't seem to have the time for the social get-togethers anymore :sorry:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Most of the people I have met and am still friends with through this site no longer visit.

I very occasionally go to the meet-ups, they're usually nice enough but there's only so many "where are you from, what do you do and how long have you been here?" 's that I can put up with in one evening.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Most of the people I have met and am still friends with through this site no longer visit.
> 
> I very occasionally go to the meet-ups, they're usually nice enough but there's only so many "where are you from, what do you do and how long have you been here?" 's that I can put up with in one evening.


This is one of the reasons i am a bit hesitant to go to meet ups. but i guess its part of the cycle, you do the explaining today and ask the questions tomorrow? 

I havent been able to go to a meeting as of yet but looking forward to being there coming month and i am more "settled"(not referring to mental stability i swear!). 

But i agree with boklam, this forum does have a more "connected" feel to it.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I met quite a few people through the forum when I first got here - have to say I haven't been along to a forum meet up in a looooong time so although I am familiar with names on here, I don't know many people personally. By the sounds of it I am one of the lucky few to have met Ogri face to face!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sadly the people who used to organise the Thursday Night Drinks event now do it mainly through their Facebook page.
I used to organise quiz nights but it got a little tedious doing it every week. Members are always welcome though and Jynxgirl very dedicatedly puts up a post every Sunday on the "New to Dubai thread" tell them where to find us. I'm thinking about doing an EF dinner soon but waiting for the weather to cool down a little more as it's on a boat, so it should be fun. 
It would be nice to meet Ogri, Katiepotato, Elphaba, Rutilius, Izzy, Gavtek etc so hopefully at least a couple of them show up. I've met Mr. Rossi and Maz once, hope to meet them again soon


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi I'm Alan. Nice to meet you all. Hopefully I will be liking Dubai as much as you guys do.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Alan, are you from the uae or australia  You might want to fix that  

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve met a few of the folks on here and Pam of course on a couple of nights out but I haven`t been out for a while. 
One of the people I did once meet, now since departed or deported lol, was under police surveillance which led to me being questioned at length by CID so you never know who you are talking to on here.


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Alan, are you from the uae or australia  You might want to fix that
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I'm from Sydney  I'm trying to change that but it says that I can't  Dunno why 

But still hi to you all folks out there


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You probly can not change anything on your profile until your id has the restrictions removed. You posted ten posts already so will be happening soon, like within a few hours.


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You probly can not change anything on your profile until your id has the restrictions removed. You posted ten posts already so will be happening soon, like within a few hours.


Yeah I believe that there such issues here. Though its kinda interesting to see that I can't change my own profile.

Still, thanks for help Jynx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You should be able to change it once you change from being a "Newbie" to a "member" (usually after 5 or so posts) which you now are???? Have you tried logging off and logging on again??

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It usually takes an hour or two after the fifth message. Isnt automatic thing.


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah this one isnt automatic for sure. Cuz I've logged out. Still nothing. Anyways I will change it later


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Like everything here...*



alanbrown said:


> Yeah this one isnt automatic for sure. Cuz I've logged out. Still nothing. Anyways I will change it later


Check back in a week and it will have changed;-)


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

boklam*9 said:


> Guess my question is, how many of you moderators and senior expats know each other personally? This is not a vital question, but a very nice to know😄
> Just a ball park figure... Less than 10, 30, more than 50...


I know a couple of the mods, as well as quite a few members. I've really stopped going out to forum-related social events because, I'm just busy with my life and my other social circles. When I first moved here, I went to weekly forum events, but as someone mentioned, I can only do so many "Where are you from? What do you do? How long have you been here?" conversations. I guess I just want a little bit more since I've been living here for 3 years. I'm also exhausted from having to hear about how someone dislikes Dubai because of XYZ reason (essentially, it is not the same as "home"). So, I just stopped going.

For me, the forum is:
1) an easy way to meet interesting people upon arriving to Dubai
2) obtaining and sharing information about Dubai
3) an efficient way to develop a good network around Dubai - everyone here does something different.

-md000/Mike


----------

